

Ask HN: What's considered good traction for a startup / idea? - levirosol

A startup I'm working on is seeing a &#62; 10% conversion rate and we're excited about that. But I've recently started to wonder, what is considered a good conversion rate by other startups and/or money people?<p>Then with the recent number of startup traction / promotion related posts to HN, I see that it's not just a conversion rate question, but also a number of users question.<p>Obviously market plays a big part in what's considered a good number of users. 100 might be good for a niche market. 1000 might be good for a general hobby. 10k might be good for a general consumer product.<p>So that brings me back to the conversion rate bit. Of the people that land on a startup's site, what is considered a good conversion rate for signups? Is it different when you actually have a product vs just a landing page / invite list?<p>Thx
======
keiferski
Typically 2-3% is considered average/good. You're doing great at 10%.

------
neworbit
Depends on the industry but that sounds great - are those paying conversions,
signups to email, something else?

~~~
levirosol
signups to an invite list. I don't want people to think i'm using this post to
generate traffic, but check my submissions for a URL if you're curious.

~~~
bigohms
if its general traffic, you're a rockstar and I want your autograph. if its
linking in from a niche traffic source/audience, you're still doing very well
and the product has a high stickiness factor. congrats!

